
WebJack: Two-way communication between the browser and Arduino using SoftModem - unterbahn
http://webjack.io
======
zokier
> It uses the phone's audio jack and Bell 202 modem-like FSK encoding with up
> to 1225 bit/s.

That seems very low, considering that there is solid wired connection between
the two endpoints. Even actual modems pushed bits way faster than that, and
PSTN transmission quality is much worse.

I suppose this is hampered by the fact that Arduinos do not have proper DACs,
but still I wonder how fast you could use something like libquiet
[https://github.com/quiet/quiet](https://github.com/quiet/quiet) on a Arduino.

------
d--b
This sounds like a pretty good way of extracting private information from your
work computer without being caught.

~~~
jstanley
Next step: hide the arduino inside a pair of headphones.

~~~
rqs
You mean use something like the Arduino mini?
[https://store.arduino.cc/usa/arduino-
mini-05](https://store.arduino.cc/usa/arduino-mini-05)

Good thinking LOL

------
_pdp_
This is awesome.

------
j_s
It's WebAudio as a data channel weekend! Also on the front page:

Using the Web Audio API to Make a Modem |
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15471723](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15471723)

------
cannedslime
Hey this is actually pretty cool!

Always was kind of bummed out over my apple devices not having a cheap and
easy way to visualize data from an arduino (Well technically I guess you could
use Bluetooth Serial but that would require you to write an app in ObjC which
Im not really familiar with)

On my old android devices I just used USB OTG together with processing and
since processing is already Java it was trivial to make it work on android
(Processing supports export to android, but for serial you had to write your
own wrapper, which isn't that hard)

At first I was skeptical but this could very well become my new "processing"
together with various HTML5 visualization libraries such as D3 or even
processing.js.

Starred this one for sure!

~~~
barake
IF you run in to this again, Adafruit gives away an app for Arduino that can
easily display data and control I/O. It's pretty neat!

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/adafruit-bluefruit-le-
connec...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/adafruit-bluefruit-le-
connect/id830125974?mt=8)

